# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  A Different Approach to Galactic Mapping

## bbzwbbzw

This is a continuation of my Vir Inter Astrum project I've been working on for the past year or so. I got burned out on the hard science setting and have been on hiatus for a while. I've just gotten back into it, but have moved the setting forward 5000 years to make it more operatic and wide open.

So here is my idea for a galactic map. As I'm going with the conceit that FTL travel has become instantaneous and 99.9% error free, I think the idea of geographical distance loses all importance so I'm laying out this map so it's based on the time a political group came into being and the relationships between each of them. As you can see, its very much in the early stages and I'd really love some feedback on it.

I'll also attach some of the ships I'm conceptualizing just to get a handle on the different houses.

----------


## Ascension

Pretty cool, man.  Not my area of expertise but I think it looks darn good.

----------


## Eathanu

That's a very pretty beginning. If I may ask, what exactly is the main large oval representing, if anything? The more finished-looking objects follow the contour of the edge, but there appears to be other items outside the oval, so I'm curious to know some context.

----------


## bbzwbbzw

Thanks for the comments. The big oval is going to be purely decorative, I just have a pretty rough idea of what the finished product will hopefully look like and I'm just adding elements as I go.

----------


## bbzwbbzw

Got the crests done and still playing around with the map layout.

----------


## jerriecan

Lovely style.  Really like the crests of the houses so far.  :Smile:   Is this going to be a practical map (showing trade routes and such) or mainly a political map?  Either way, it's looking great so far!

----------


## bbzwbbzw

Thanks jerriecan. It's going to be just a political map, although I'm still debating on if I should show alliances and such using connecting lines. It's already starting to look quite busy and I still have a lot of details to put on it. I'm happy with the overall layout though.

----------


## Ascension

Typo on Thr Houses Mercantile, otherwise, still lookin good.

----------


## arsheesh

This is looking great so far!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## bbzwbbzw

Thanks much! And double thanks for catching the typo, my spelling goes to pot sometimes.  Here is the last update, and probably the last until it's done.

----------


## Nexis

> This is a continuation of my Vir Inter Astrum project I've been working on for the past year or so. I got burned out on the hard science setting and have been on hiatus for a while. I've just gotten back into it, but have moved the setting forward 5000 years to make it more operatic and wide open.
> 
> So here is my idea for a galactic map. As I'm going with the conceit that FTL travel has become instantaneous and 99.9% error free, I think the idea of geographical distance loses all importance so I'm laying out this map so it's based on the time a political group came into being and the relationships between each of them. As you can see, its very much in the early stages and I'd really love some feedback on it.
> 
> I'll also attach some of the ships I'm conceptualizing just to get a handle on the different houses.


Nice ships! Very Chris Foss.

----------


## Steel General

The ships remind me of a book a friend of mine had back in Jr. High. It had ships from several different races (humans, Proximans, others I can't remember because I'm old  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Warplock

Wow, that's really nice. So nice it's now my wallpaper.
The crests are really beautifully done. 
I also like the way all the supplicant houses are crowded together. It gives an impression of how the politics might be  - a scattering of  these "big players" then hundreds of little houses all vying for attention and favour.

----------


## bbzwbbzw

Thanks! Unfortunately I had a massive computer crash and lost all this stuff so I have to start from scratch. Bummer. Should be much quicker though, plus I'll be making some adjustments.

----------


## moriturimax

I, like Nexis, also thought there was some Foss inspiration in those ships, especially the ones on each side of the black one.  Can't go wrong if you're compared to him.

The star map is coming along very uniquely and very appealing.

----------


## dangerdog15

This isn't usually my kind of thing, but it's gorgeous! The idea behind it was original and the style is very nice to look at.

----------


## Sigmund

> The ships remind me of a book a friend of mine had back in Jr. High. It had ships from several different races (humans, Proximans, others I can't remember because I'm old )


Indeed they do. I have a copy of the book "Spacecraft 2000-2100 AD" and the setting of those books is called Terran Trade Authority. Very cool ship art  :Smile:

----------


## EvilOverlordX

I love the background, and the icons for the houses are excellent.  One quibble -- the circles for the supplicant houses seem very crowded and busy.  As a suggestion, it might make more sense to only show the major supplicants.  Still, a very well-done map.

----------


## Diamond

Wow, how did I never notice this before?  And will we ever see more of it?

----------


## Realmwright

I love seeing works progress. The crests are especially nice.

----------


## mearrin69

Yes, more, please. It has a very Dune feel to it...and I mean that as a compliment.
M

----------


## Will Brawner

The Noble House symbols look awesome. Does each House correspond to one planet, or several planets each?

----------


## Meshon

I hope you get some time and inspiration to come back to this project. For one thing it is really nice to look at, I like your low colour count. It's also just conceptually interesting. Nice work.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## The_Buce

I know that just about everyone has said it, but I can't help but think of Dune! That said, your map is amazing. The detail is just mind-blowing!

Can't wait to see more of it!

----------


## SimonDarksideJ

Very interesting ship designs, quite unique.

----------


## AuthorParmain

> As I'm going with the conceit that FTL travel has become instantaneous and 99.9% error free, I think the idea of geographical distance loses all importance


I like this idea, but I think travel should still take into account fuel consumption.  Larger distances _should_ require more fuel.  Though, the more I think about it, the more I'm starting to think that that's just my brain being used to a certain way of arranging objects in space.  Still, good job, man.

----------

